# Sugar glider



## Helen Anne (Dec 26, 2016)

Hello,
I am new on this forum and I am just figuring out how things work. I have been searching for a female sugar glider for a long time. 2 months ago I came across a person and placed an order online. The seller told me it would arrive before Christmas .it was so hard to communicate with him and had to cancel the order. I am still searching and I was wondering if any of you know any sugar glider breeders in Scotland. Thank you very much


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Do you already have a sugar glider and are looking for a friend for it? If not you might have trouble finding a good breeder who will sell you one to live alone as they should always be kept in groups.

I can't recommend this Facebook group highly enough for great information and help on how to feed and care for these fascinating animals.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/5796568935/


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi Helen. As Feorag has already stated, gliders need to be kept in at least pairs. I think if you ordered online you had a lucky escape to be honest. It is always worth finding a good breeder who has fed the correct diet and handled the joeys. Do not buy from shops, we are seeing an increasing number of ill gliders dying within weeks and sometimes days of them arriving at their new home. . There has also been a case of MRSA in a shop bought glider which was passed on to the owner and her other glider. Both gliders sadly died. There are also a lot of inbreeding issues. It's absolutely disgusting! 

Again, Feorag has posted a link to a great UK sugar glider FB page, it's informative and there is always someone around to help. There are also good breeders which advertise joeys on there too .


----------

